# Neve na minha cidade (ate 20 cm) 24 03 2008 (links!)



## J.S. (24 Mar 2008 às 23:55)

Ola,

Nao sei se eu teve sorte o nao! A 22 03 2008 vimos (minha amiga e eu) no Eifel (a so 2 horas da minha casa) para ferias de pascua. Quinta-feira nevou aqu, no Middelburg, mas com temperaturas acima do zero. La, aos 500-700 m a manta do neve fui 5-10 cm. Depois (23 e 24 15-25 cm).

Estas dois duas foram fantastico...podem ver isto aqui. Minha amiga e eu no langlauf e no ski...Em esta esquina da Belgica e Alemanha a gente falam Alemao e Holandes, que e facl para mim! 

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes.jacinto/Eifel23En24Maart2008

Mas ao mesmo tempo, a temperatura fui < 0 C no Middelburg (minha cidade, no Sudoeste da Holanda)...E com precipitacao forte (23 03 2008 no tarde e na noite) a manta da neve chega aos 20 cm...a minha irma ha fotographias desta manha (24 03 2008) do novo cao dela aqui:

http://picasaweb.google.com/simoes.jacinto/SneeuwKoudekerkeZeelandNederland2ePaasdag24Mrt2008Barat

Isto, no fim do mars e um pouco raro aqui. A manta fui igual no 11 abril 1978 (eu lembo-me isto muit bem). E igual em mars 2004 e 2005.

Lindo, estas photographias acho eu....

Boa noite,

Jorge


----------



## LUPER (25 Mar 2008 às 12:51)

J.S. disse:


> Ola,
> 
> Nao sei se eu teve sorte o nao! A 22 03 2008 vimos (minha amiga e eu) no Eifel (a so 2 horas da minha casa) para ferias de pascua. Quinta-feira nevou aqu, no Middelburg, mas com temperaturas acima do zero. La, aos 500-700 m a manta do neve fui 5-10 cm. Depois (23 e 24 15-25 cm).
> 
> ...




Belas fotos, curioso que estas quedas aconteçam no fim de Março, será que é a memória das pessoas que é curta?


----------



## jpmartins (25 Mar 2008 às 13:52)

Que inveja , belas fotos.


----------

